
MDS / Zombieload Mitigations Come at a Real Cost, Even Keeping Hyper Threading - Ultramanoid
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MDS-Zombieload-Initial-Impact
======
PeterCorless
ScyllaDB's take:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19941425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19941425)

